# Bengal Kitty



## JGE (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I am new here and looking for ANY (good or bad) on the Bengal breed. I'll give you some info - let me know if you need more. 
We are a family of 5, my husband and myself both 30 something. With 3 kids aged 13, 11 and 9. We have a very active, friendly male miniature dashchund who is almost 2 and not fully trained.  
The breeder is asking 700-800$ depending on the rosettes. Is this the average price?
We were thinking of getting a male. The breeder lets them go to their new home at 3 months of old. I really like the breeder and found her nice and knowledgeable, very accommodating and welcoming us into her home. 
My husbands concerns are first of all the price, the damage they may cause to our house or furniture (how do I prevent this? He would like to get it declawed) and what do we do if it doesn't get along with our dog?
We will only preceed further once our concerns have been met but with the kittens already six weeks old and only 1 male left like I want, time is pressing. 

Please if you have any questions, concerns or advice for us it will be ALL welcomed.
Thank you in advance.

J


----------



## JGE (Apr 4, 2009)

I will also add that we are planning on neutering the kitty.

We in the past have had other cats who peed out of their litter box. I had 3 small children so no time to deal with this issue. We did send them to a farm and they were well taken care of. But with spending 800$ on a cat that isn't an option. My concern is that the new cat will smell it and try to mark. Will it also try to mark the dog urine smells?

I will look into the black light/penny method. 

J


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, with your husband's concerns about possible damage from peeing and clawing, plus the added bonus of a two-year old dog that's not completely house trained, maybe a kitten is not the best addition to your family right now. Because they ARE going to claw and chew until they're fully trained. They're kittens. Personally, I hit the jackpot on bathroom behavior (_knocking wood_), but kittens do have accidents. 

Not wanting to start a debate about declawing, I'll send you a PM.

You're absolutely right, it's a large sum of money to spend on a kitten that may not work out. Have you done a lot of research on bengals? It's a lot of cat in a little package.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I would not get a Bengal if I was you. They need a lot of space, can grow quite large and are very avid climbers.

As Marie said, with your husband's concerns, this would not be a wise choice of cat. In fact, have you thought about getting a cat that is more mature and out of the 'claw everything to bits' stage?

I won't start the debate about declawing either, I am sure Marie's pm covers what most of us think about it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I told her what's involved, because I didn't even know until about 3 years ago. 

We do have members here with declawed kitties, and debates on the subject lead to hurt feelings.


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

Bengals are VERY active, VERY vocal cats. This breed will not be a "lay by the fireplace and look pretty" kind of cat. I do not agree with declawing but, also do not wish to add to the debate we all have our feelings on it and can agree to disagree or whatever. This breed are climbers, jumpers, fighters and can sometimes be outright mean (spare me bengal breeders - I've seen them action!). If it's the "look of the wild" you are looking for without the actual "wild" in it - research Ocicats.

Terri


----------

